
China confirms coronavirus is airborne - Anon84
https://www.msn.com/en-au/news/world/china-confirms-coronavirus-is-airborne/ar-BBZQMEb?li=BBr8Cnr
======
adamleo
I'm in China and it's astonishing how different out lives changed with less
than 10 days. Quarantine and lockdown came so quick a lot of people still
haven't got used to it.

I've made a video about it and you can see it for yourself:
[https://youtu.be/uxW7k5462Ms](https://youtu.be/uxW7k5462Ms)

This is something I've never experienced before.

~~~
javipas
Thanks for the video, it is quite disturbing. I live in Madrid, Spain (here
the subject of the day is Mobile World Congress in Barcelona and rumors of
cancelling the whole show) and over here there is some kind of uncertainty
too, as you mentioned.

Let's hope this gets solved soon. Stay safe as well.

------
nickgrosvenor
Doesn't sound good.

~~~
jonplackett
Understatement of the year award

